# Marc Tedeschi



## jkn75 (Oct 3, 2002)

I recently borrowed a book by Marc Tedeschi called _Hapkido, An Introduction to the Art of Self-Defense_ . In it, it mentions a longer work _Hapkido: Traditions, Philosophy, Technique_. The first one is well written, although it seems to be an infomercial for the second. It mentions the second one as the "comprehensive 1136 page book". Is the "comprehensive 1136 page book" worth the cost or is there a better book on Hapkido? From looking at the smaller book, it seems to be worth it but if there are better books out there, I would rather get those. Thanks for your help.
:asian:


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jkn75 _
> 
> *I recently borrowed a book by Marc Tedeschi called Hapkido, An Introduction to the Art of Self-Defense . In it, it mentions a longer work Hapkido: Traditions, Philosophy, Technique. The first one is well written, although it seems to be an infomercial for the second. It mentions the second one as the "comprehensive 1136 page book". Is the "comprehensive 1136 page book" worth the cost or is there a better book on Hapkido? From looking at the smaller book, it seems to be worth it but if there are better books out there, I would rather get those. Thanks for your help. *



I have the book and I love it!  It's gonna be one of those books you have to have if your a Hapkido Pratcitioner.  Like the "Hapkido Bible" and the book by Kwang Sik Myung.  

The smaller book that you read is actually a section of the larger book, _Hapkido: Traditions, Philosophy, Technique_.  The only criticism I would have is that the pictures are on the small side.  Playing devils's advocate... if they were bigger the book would probably be 4,000 pages.    

I really like it because this book has an enormous amount of information while seemingly very unbiased.  Too many people in Hapkido have a very onesided view of Hapkido and will try and force their own view down your throat.  I don't agree with that way of thinking.  This book seems to be "this is what I have picked up over the years and you can take it for what it's worth."   I respect that about Marc Tedeschi and his book.  

In my opinion, it was worth the money.

Take care.  :asian:


----------



## fringe_dweller (Oct 3, 2002)

While you're on this topic... I'm looking at grabbing some books on hapkido, would you recommend I get Marc Tedeschi's full size book or the Hapkido Bible first?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 3, 2002)

I recently received the massive book you're speaking book.  I've been involved in Hapkido for nearly 30 years and I highly reccomend it.  Is it the last book on Hapkido you'll ever need...no, but you won't find any book that is.  It is the best book I've seen to supplement anybodys Hapkido training.  I must follow that up with the fact that I have not seen Master Kimm's Hapkido Bible and have heard many good things about that work as well.

Happy Training!
Bill


----------



## Brother John (Sep 7, 2005)

Where can I find info on Mr. Tedeschi ???

Thanks

Your Brother
John


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought the "big book", and would say that it is an incredibly thorough resource. I bot mine used, in mint condition thru the Amazon website. Saved about $15 from the new price.


----------



## DngrRuss (Sep 8, 2005)

Chris from CT said:
			
		

> I really like it because this book has an enormous amount of information while seemingly very unbiased. Too many people in Hapkido have a very onesided view of Hapkido and will try and force their own view down your throat. I don't agree with that way of thinking. This book seems to be "this is what I have picked up over the years and you can take it for what it's worth." I respect that about Marc Tedeschi and his book.
> 
> In my opinion, it was worth the money.


 I agree wholeheartedly with not only the recommendation for the book, but also both the view of the Tedeschi work and the view of Hapkidoin as well.  I have to admit, I do enjoy doing a little muck-raking among the HKD practitioners on this and other forums, but it wouldn't be so easy if there was not so much infighting among us. 

 But, to get back on topic, the book is great and I recommend that my students read it as well.


----------



## American HKD (Sep 8, 2005)

Greetings

I also have the book and I think it has a ton of good stuff.

On the flip side he shows many techniques that are *NOT* Hapkido at all. 
To me that could confuse many people into thinking this is Hapkido when it's not.

He shows many blocks that come straight out of Jeet Kun Do text, some moves are from other styles of Jujutsu and grappling, punching that's not HKD, also many little things that are not part of the system.

So please realize it's very comprehensive but not pure to the system.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 8, 2005)

All hail purity!


----------



## NotQuiteDead (Sep 8, 2005)

I only got to look at Marc's long book briefly and it was a while ago so I don't remember how good it was, but it had a lot of information. The guy who showed it to me borrowed it from a training partner but he liked it a lot.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Sep 8, 2005)

He shows many blocks that come straight out of Jeet Kun Do text, some moves are from other styles of Jujutsu and grappling, punching that's not HKD, also many little things that are not part of the system.

Would you be so kind as to expand on those issues, such as "punching that's not HKD". I'm trying to fathom just what that could be. "Moves from other jujitsu styles" - I don't profess to be a great authority of stylistic endeavors, but I didn't/couldn't see anything specific from the pictures presented. "Jeet Kun Do blocking" also eludes me. Appriciate your insight on this.


----------



## American HKD (Sep 8, 2005)

Brad Dunne said:
			
		

> He shows many blocks that come straight out of Jeet Kun Do text, some moves are from other styles of Jujutsu and grappling, punching that's not HKD, also many little things that are not part of the system.
> 
> Would you be so kind as to expand on those issues, such as "punching that's not HKD". I'm trying to fathom just what that could be. "Moves from other jujitsu styles" - I don't profess to be a great authority of stylistic endeavors, but I didn't/couldn't see anything specific from the pictures presented. "Jeet Kun Do blocking" also eludes me. Appriciate your insight on this.


Greetings

There's no way for me to go the the book page by page and explain all these points on this forum.

If you were very familar with tradtional HKD as a master or qualified instr. you would see what I mean if you looked through the book. 

Yes Jeet kune Do's exact basic blocking methods are presented in the book, also striking with a forefist in NOT in the HKD system though many people do it anyway.

He shows 22 HKD stances there no such thing in HKD page 203
Jeet kune do rip offs parries page 382, 383 look in any Bruce lee text you will find the same thing.  
He shows 40 some different fists HKD has less than half of that page 248, he pulled all that from every MA book he could find.
He show many chokes typical in JJJ, judo, Bjj, not found in THKD, or Aiki jutsu systems.

I can go on for a long time pointing out all these things that serves no purpose. 

All I'm saying is this book embellishes and strecthes the limit of what HKD really is to the 1000th degree. Don't take all this stuff as gospel just because it's in a beautifully done publication.


----------



## American HKD (Sep 8, 2005)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> All hail purity!


Greetings

No one from CH cares about traditionalism that's no secret, but this book is supposed to be about true HKD not a very exagerated or altered version!

Dr. He Yong Kims first book only is accurate and so is Hwang Sik Myungs books accurate.

No other books I know of are true to the system.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 9, 2005)

Please excuse, I spoke out of place.


----------



## searcher (Sep 9, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> Where can I find info on Mr. Tedeschi ???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


He has a website, but it is mostly for selling the book.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Sep 10, 2005)

Mr. Rosenberg, appriciate your time and input. Which book between Kim and Myung would you recommend?


----------



## American HKD (Sep 11, 2005)

Brad Dunne said:
			
		

> Mr. Rosenberg, appriciate your time and input. Which book between Kim and Myung would you recommend?


Kim book called Hapkido is good, but I Like Myungs books the best.

All of them are good but he has a 5 book set from 10th gup to 1st gup there really well done in belt order. He Also has a book with a gold cover called Hapkido ancient art of masters.

The only fault with myung's books is he plainly lies about Hapkido history.

Nobody's perfect.


----------



## MSUTKD (Sep 12, 2005)

Marc's school.

http://www.koreanmartialarts.com/


----------



## Brother John (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you to those who answered my question.

Your Brother
John


----------



## mateo (Feb 20, 2006)

If one had the _Korean Hapkido; Art of Masters_ by Myung Kwang-Sik and _Hapkido_ by Kimm He-Young (sometimes referred to as 'The Hapkido Bible') I can't see much benefit to getting the Tedeschi book.

I also think that the _details_ of techniques are shown the best in Myung's less comprehensive book.

Kimm's book and Tedeschi's book seem to have similiar aims and in my opinion, by and large, Kimm's book does a better job of displaying authentic hapkido.

Kimm's book is not that easy to find though.
...And is even harder to carry! 

Try here for all of the above:


http://superiormartialarts.com/cgi-bin/uniform/perlshop.cgi?ACTION=thispage&thispage=hapkidobooks.html&ORDER_ID=244820976&affiliate=!affiliate!


----------



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 5, 2006)

I have the large book as well and love it.
I suggest you shop around first to avoid being ripped off and paying full price.  I found it on Amazon for I think somehwere under $60.00 when I was looking to make the purchase.


----------



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 5, 2006)

Though I think Dr. Kimm is great and very knowledgable, I feel his books are a little over priced.


----------

